# Ariens 921038 platinum SHO - oil change Drainzit



## pegken (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking at buying a Drainzit for an easy way of changing oil on my new Ariens 921038 snowblower. Any idea what size I would need to do the job? Many thanks, Ken.


----------



## skybar (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you ever get an answer to this? I have a Model 921028 Platinum 24 Deluxe and would like to try this method out.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it should fit. i already verified it will fit the model that skybar has


----------



## regtor (Nov 27, 2015)

Just picked up a 921038 Platinum 24" SHO with the 369cc engine and was wondering if the 3/8" Drainzit is the right fit. Anyone?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think most of them are metric. Perhaps you could pull the drain plug and take it to a good hardware store and have them tell you what the thread pattern is on it? If you tip the machine on the front bucket you can remove the plug without the oil leaking out.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i know if you go to lowes they have a thread wall that you can use for checking bolt sizes


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it is either a 10mm or 12mm. more than likely a 10mm


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

pegken said:


> Looking at buying a Drainzit for an easy way of changing oil on my new Ariens 921038 snowblower. Any idea what size I would need to do the job? Many thanks, Ken.


As an alternative to buying the Drainzit, the generation 3 LCT engine in your machine should have a long tube at the rear of the engine with a cap to drain the oil. You hold the tube and remove the cap and oil flows down into your pan and not on the machine at all. Perhaps you have not noticed this feature.

Good luck.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Town said:


> As an alternative to buying the Drainzit, the generation 3 LCT engine in your machine should have a long tube at the rear of the engine with a cap to drain the oil. You hold the tube and remove the cap and oil flows down into your pan and not on the machine at all. Perhaps you have not noticed this feature.
> 
> Good luck.


 Agreed, the oil tube is long enough that you don't need any thing else for it to drain freely.


----------



## regtor (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks, I'm aware of the tube. My experience with past machines is that the tube has leaked and/or it was difficult to remove just the cap and not the whole tube because the cap was seized on the tube. For the machine I just sold, I put in a longer tube with teflon tape to prevent leaks, which worked well. What I was thinking of was to add the Drainzit to the end of the tube on the Ariens, and then zip tying it out of the way. I agree that the tube on the LCT engine looks long enough, but I'm looking for something even easier. The Drainzit reminds me of the Fumoto valves I have on my cars for easy oil changes.


----------

